# Selling my fish - How much are they worth?



## lovedemfish (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this discussion.

I am leaving the country where i live and have to sell off all my fish  , i need advice for the pricing.

1) Cyrtocara moorii, Blue Dolphin - Size = 5 inches

2) Labidochromis caeruleus, Yellow Lab/Electric Yellow - Size = 4.5 inches

3) Nimbochromis venustus, Giraffe (Haps) - Size = 3.5 inches

4) Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe), Masked Julie - Size 3 inches

Thanks


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

standard rehoming fee locally for me is $2 to $5 per fish. 
Your local area might vary considerably.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Like Number6, I am not very knowledgeable on fish prices in Bahrain, but I would guess that they are quite different from the US.

It also depends on how many of the fish you have. If there is just one each of the 4 species you listed, around here I'd hope that somebody would take them for free if thrown in with the tank and other equipment they might be selling. I might even let the equipment go cheaper if the buyer promised to give the fish a good home. On the other hand, if you have a breeding colony of any of those species, they might go for quite a bit of money.

It all depends how common a species is in your area, and what people are looking for.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

fmueller said:


> If there is just one each of the 4 species you listed, around here I'd hope that somebody would take them for free if thrown in with the tank and other equipment they might be selling. I might even let the equipment go cheaper if the buyer promised to give the fish a good home.


Me too. Another measure I use is the price the fish are selling for at the local fish store, 1/3 might be reasonable.

I just saw a 5" hap at the LFS for $80. I recently bought the same fish online for $35. If I had to sell the fish I'd be VERY happy to sell the fish for $25 if they had to be sold.


----------



## lovedemfish (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. As for how many fish i got i have added them below......

1) Cyrtocara moorii, Blue Dolphin - Size = 5 inches 4pcs

2) Labidochromis caeruleus, Yellow Lab/Electric Yellow - Size = 4.5 inches 80pcs

3) Nimbochromis venustus, Giraffe (Haps) - Size = 3.5 inches 6pcs

4) Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe), Masked Julie - Size 3 inches 16pcs

The LFS's here dont usually have the above fish except the yellow labs, the others i ordered myself from outside & they were around an inch.


----------

